# Aquascaping demonstration at the NEC



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi all,

I just wanted to remind everyone the the annual NEC Convention will be held March 16-18th, at the Marriott in Farmington, Ct. Of particular interest to aquatic gardeners is the AGA discussion on Friday for which the guest speaker is well known and highly experienced aquarist Scott Heiber. The AGA meeting is from 2-4:00pm and there is no cost to attend this event. This is certainly something not to miss.

The remaining events on Friday and Saturday require a registration fee to attend, but the money is certainly worth is as the speakers are always first class. This year has aquarium fish related speakers covering Project Piaba, Collecting in Uruguay, Discus, Cichlids, Guppies, Marine Fish, Loricarids and Killiefish. As a non-fish person I still find these talks wonderful and highly informative.

Saturday also has two additional attractions for the planted tank enthusiast. From 3-4:15pm *Jeff Senske* will present and from 4:15-5:15PM Jeff will conduct an *Aquascaping Demonstration*. You won't want to miss this. On Sunday, there is a huge auction of goods, rare fish and aquatic plants. I also *believe* the aquascaped tank Jeff will setup is to be auctioned!

To find more info about the NEC, directions, official speaker list, etc:
www.northeastcouncil.org

Myself and several other NEAPS members will be there for the entire Conference. It is a great experience that you won't want to miss. It is also the only event/meeting the will happen for NEAPS members in March, so get your plant fix in while you can. (April will find us back at the Lutz in Manchester).

Hope to see you all there!
Dennis Dietz
Pres. NEAPS
www.ne-aquaticplants.com


----------



## fishtastico (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish I could attend this year... finances and other obligations prevent attendance. My boyfriend and I actually met at the NEC 2 years ago.

It is a great convention! I am particularly sad to be missing Anton Lamboj and his cichlid talk. He is a great presenter. Even if you are not into fish, Anton is a rather funny guy, very passionate about his research.

I'm hoping to be able to attend the next NEAPS meeting in April.


----------

